
The IoT now extends to tampons - eburg
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/5/18/11700578/bluetooth-tampon-myflow-connected-period
======
eburg
Some things in this world just DON'T need to be "connected". This is one of
them.

~~~
eburg
by the way - from the female perspective, there's no way I would consider
using this product...and I can't imagine any other women that would either.

